# "I don't care about the money!"



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Funny, the missus reckons I'm too money-hungry, and at the same time, I reckon she's a princess-in-denial based on her wealthy upbringing - and past spending habits, hence I am admittedly a bit paranoid of what will happen if our finances hit a low... she's only been swimming in cash since marriage.

So far with the restaurant we've been pulling in an average of ~50-200 covers a day, but the last financial year turned out rather crap. High seat turnover sure, but also high expenses, old habit of the previous owners and now I have to upkeep the standards for my regulars... not to mention that my suppliers have been squeezing as much money outta me as they can. 

Other then making sure I don't pay too much overtime... not much I can do to improve. Need more school holidays to make more money from the kids! Personal household income still short of six figure mark, the house itself is a huge chunk of our expenses... and she doesn't want to move. The missus has improved dramatically on her spending, but still accumulates garbage from time to time.

We're comfortable and stable, but not rich. I'm looking for more ways to make money, but the missus seems to fear a possible financial crisis in case my future endeavours turn out fruitless. With the restaurant I practically just worked my way up from cook to supervisor to manager to director, and as it was already an established business, I didn't have to bother with marketing. 

But with a brand new business or expansion, it's going to be risky, and I will have to sacrifice funds to invest in it. Am I really money hungry? Hell I trust her in many other ways but I don't trust that she'll happy once she realises one day "oh crap, I'm out of money to spend!", considering how much she already whines whenever I don't put out for her sexual demands.

A part of me also reckons that she thinks that I'm trying to open up another business just to get away from her (I worked 84 hours once, made her miss me like crazy and she dreads it happening again). I don't know...

Am I money-hungry? Should I test her to see whether she can handle a 'low money' situation? I have to admit, I've spoiled her somewhat since marriage, she's also the envy of many women in Sydney (where they are mostly materialistic - rat race city)


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Many people claim to "not care" about money, until they are faced with not having "enough".


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Aye that's what I'm thinking =/
Meh, guess I'll keep following my instincts on this one


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You're a business owner and a new one at that. It'd be suicidal to not take special interest in money right now. If your business doesn't make a profit, you won't get paid and your family suffers. Only wage slaves have the luxury of pretending to not care about money. In general, those who don't care about money spend very little time shopping. "When one's words do not match their actions, always believe their actions."


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Everyone who expects to get 100% of everything in the divorce tell you 'it's not about the money, it's about "fairness"'.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks all, I guess it's settled then; have to keep the bacon coming in. And yes, she's probably is in denial about money matters, I can trust her to be a loving, faithful wife, but knowing her habits and behaviours since I met her, she's a princess who likes her luxury.

Sometimes I find it ironic that I ended up with a woman who does lack the ability to stand on her own financially (without her parents aid - which since marriage I've forbidden). I once promised myself that I'll never get married, yet I got married, I once promised that I will never get a joint account, yet we have one... meh, every rose has its thorns, no one is perfect...

At this point of time, I actually could use her support as yes a new business is risky but does she have so little faith in me that I can succeed? Considering I went from street kid to business owner making her own parents go "WTF?!" I would have thought it is futile for her to underestimate what I can achieve. *sighs*


----------



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

As a business owner, you already know about taking risk. I think I would take a calculated risk. I would maybe used money that was saved up to invest in a new venture or if you want to reduce you all's lifestyle maybe don't do it too much (where your basic needs are in jeopardy.) You either take risk to maintain the better lifestyle or you risk working for somebody and possibly being laid off.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I've already considered a few possibilities for expansion already, some were actually opportunities missed however due to my delay (grrr, but I guess I can't really blame the missus for that, it's my fault it slipped in the end).

The actual risks are mostly covered considering I already have one stable business to fall back on, that's why I'm thinking of expanding my entrepreneurship. I also have too much time on my hands now, have to do something!!!

I want to be financially secure enough to be able to get my daughter any job she wants. Heck if she wants to study to be a pilot or (lol) astronaut I would want to be able to fork out the few hundred grand (or more) so she will never have to worry about money, ever.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> In general, those who don't care about money spend very little time shopping.


I'm one that truly doesn't care about money and I agree with this statement. As long as my basic necessities are met and I have a few inexpensive luxuries I'm good.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Then it's confirmed, wifey is bullsh-tting to me and herself 

Thanks, I'm glad it's not just me now actually, it's been swinging back and forth in my mind whether I'm just paranoid or my gut is actually telling me something right.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm so with you on this. My husband always says things like he wants to SAVE more money but his actions say something completely different. He brags about my frugalness but his body language is full of complaints. <working on a middle ground now>

Actions definately speak way louder than words.


----------

